# breeder post



## mfritzrnbsn (Nov 20, 2013)

my post has not posted?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Your post was moderated as spam because of the extensive amounts of links. It was then deleted because breeder bashing is not allowed on this board. 

Thank you,

ADMIN


----------

